# Hello from North Texas



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk bigdeer2006. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome!!!!!


mossy


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

mckinney, tx here welcome


----------



## Topherocity (Sep 13, 2006)

Keller here. Welcome aboard!

~T


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

welcome to archer talk epsi:


----------

